# How men think.......



## Necroscope (Apr 9, 2006)

I received a phone call from a gorgeous ex-girlfriend the other day.

We lost track of time, chatting about the wild, romantic nights we used to enjoy together.
I couldn't believe it when she asked if I'd be interested in meeting up and rekindling a little of that "magic".

Wow!" I said. "I don't know if I could keep pace with you now. I'm a bit older and a bit balder than when you last saw me."

She just giggled and said she was sure I'd "rise" to the challenge.

Yeah." I said. "Just so long as you don't mind a man with a waistline that's a few inches wider these days!"

She laughed and told me to stop being so silly. She teased me saying that tubby bald men were cute, and she was sure I would still be a great lover.
Anyway, she giggled and said, "I've put on a few pounds myself!"

So I told her to f*ck off.


----------



## Chester2000 (Mar 28, 2007)

hahaha !! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Just sent this to my ex


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## gt russell (Nov 27, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 
Typical shallow men :lol: :lol:


----------

